# 1968 A/C Blower Motor Ground Wire



## propuckstopper (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys. I am just putting the finishing touches (for the second time in 27 years of ownership) on my 1968 GTO Convertible. Here is the question:

I just re-installed my entire A/C system, which was completely restored by Classic Auto Air in Tampa. They rebuilt the compressor, the fiberglass evaporator box, lines, etc. They did a great job, and the air blows ice cold (like our Canadian winters).

I am having a problem locating any literature on where/how the blower motor ground wire is installed. I don't have the original ground wire, so it is all greek to me. As you know, the blower motor hides up in the passenger fender and is a nightmare to work on. I know there has to be an external blower motor ground as the box is fiberglass and won't ground on its own.

I guess what I am asking is this: what gauge (size) is the original wire? Does it have a ring terminal on each end? What length was the original wire, and what bolt on the blower motor does it go to? And, where on the firewall or inner fender does it ground?

I know, I am being a little fussy, as you can't see the wire anyway. But I would rather get it right if at all possible. I have assembly manuals, shop manuals, and the resto guide but can't find anything conclusive.

Hopefully, there is a "air expert" here that can help.

Cheers!:cheers


----------



## aaronsjeep (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Puckstopper...

Did you ever figure this out? I just had my 68 AC car apart for a heater core replacement so I know the ground wire you are talking about. I think I am going to have it apart again to replace the blower in the near future and can take a pic if you still need it.


----------



## propuckstopper (Jan 20, 2012)

aaronsjeep said:


> Hey Puckstopper...
> 
> Did you ever figure this out? I just had my 68 AC car apart for a heater core replacement so I know the ground wire you are talking about. I think I am going to have it apart again to replace the blower in the near future and can take a pic if you still need it.


I did not really figure it out, to be honest. I just made my own ground wire and picked a spot in the outer fender so it would be hidden from view. I imagine that is how GM did it anyway at the factory. The motor works fine. Thanks.


----------

